# Black Lutron Maestro IR switches - replacement parts?



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Does anyone know where (or if) I could find black colored switch parts for Lutron Maestro IR switches? 
I know they make them - they sell them in quite a few different colors... but I don't want to spend $120 to replace my 3 switches just to get them in black. I have been poking around online looking for just the "parts" without any success - and I emailed Lutron to see if they can sell me the parts to swap out... but I thought I would check here too. 
If it comes down to having to buy all new switches I will probably just go with an Insteon setup instead...


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

...and I just got an email back from Lutron - they DO NOT sell the switch parts separately. :huh:

I guess I will first see how hard it is to take the switch apart and paint the pieces... and if that looks like a problem I will have to decide if $120 for black Lutron switches is worth it or if $250 to get started with a much more flexible, programmable, and expandable Insteon setup is a better plan.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> Does anyone know where (or if) I could find black colored switch parts for Lutron Maestro IR switches?
> I know they make them - they sell them in quite a few different colors... but I don't want to spend $120 to replace my 3 switches just to get them in black. I have been poking around online looking for just the "parts" without any success - and I emailed Lutron to see if they can sell me the parts to swap out... but I thought I would check here too.
> If it comes down to having to buy all new switches I will probably just go with an Insteon setup instead...


Are you using LED lights?? If so do you get flicker, popping, or glow???
My next project in my room is lighting....if the Maestro IR switches are a problem with LED's I may be forced to use the Manual Lutron switches tested for LED lights for popping, flicker and glow. 
Really would like them remote though.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> Are you using LED lights?? If so do you get flicker, popping, or glow???
> My next project in my room is lighting....if the Maestro IR switches are a problem with LED's I may be forced to use the Manual Lutron switches tested for LED lights for popping, flicker and glow.
> Really would like them remote though.


I am not using LED lights with them. 
I wish I could be of some help, but I am just using old fashioned regular bulbs


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

PTAaron said:


> I am not using LED lights with them.
> I wish I could be of some help, but I am just using old fashioned regular bulbs


Thanks for the quick reply.:dontknow:


----------

